# ترنيمة كل ماحس اني وحداني



## sosana (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كلمات الترنيمة:

كل ما احس ان انا وحداني 

والاقي همومي بعيد وخداني 

كل اما ضعفي يقرب مني 

والاقي ايدين الخوف شداني 

بلجا اليك واتحامي فيك 

وبحب اب تمد ايد وتاخدني ليك 

الاقي الامان وانسي الي كان 

وانهض واقو م ناسي الهموم 

ايدي في اياديك

يا اوفي قلب يحبني ويخاف عليه 

ايديك يا رب احن ايد تمسك ايديه 

في وسط عتمه الحياه انت الي ليه 

لو مره تهتت وسبت مكاني 

وفشلت اني ارجعلك تاني 

صوتك يردني ويفكرني 

ان انت حضنك كان عنواني 

انهض وافوق وارجع بشوق 

وبعد خزي وعاري ترفع راسي فوق

افضل معاك ستري في حماك 

وبعد ظلمه قلبي يدخلي الشروق 

لما الانين يبتدي يملااني 

وهموم وخوف مالي كياني 

ايدك بتنزع كسرتي مني 

وتداوي كل الجروح في ثواني 

ما انت الطبيب وانت الحبيب 

لو كله سابني وكله باع انت القريب 

قلبك كبير خيرك كتير 

واسرني فيك يا الهي بالحب العجيب

يا اوفي قلب يحبني ويخاف عليه 

ايديك يا رب احن ايد تمسك ايديه 

في وسط عتمه الحياه انت الي ليه 

لتحميل الترنيمه MP3:
http://www.4shared.com/file/65660149/80c6a57f/Kol_Ma_A7es.html?dirPwdVerified=a6314e6e


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه جميله جدا يا سوسنا 
مرسىىىىىى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sosana (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كوكو على ردك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*+++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*


*




*

*كل ما أحس ان انا وحدانــــــي وألقي همومي بعيد وخدانــــي*
*كل أما ضعفي يقرب منــــي وألقي إيدين الخوف شدانـــــي *

*بلجأ اليــــــــــك*
*واتحامي فيــك *
*وبحب أب تمد إيد وتاخدني ليك *
*ألقي الأمـــــــــــــان وأنسي إللي كــــــــــان *
*وأنهض وأقوم *
*ناسي الهموم *
*إيدي في ايديك*




*+++*

*يا أوفي قلب يحبنـي ويخاف عليـــــا *
*إيديك يا رب أحن ايد تمسك ايديـــــا *
*في وسط عتمة الحيـــــــــــــــــــــــاه *
*إنت اللي ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا *

*+++*

*لو مره تهت وسبت مكانــــــــــــي وفشلت إني أرجعلك تانــــي *
*صوتك يردنـــــــــي ويفكرنــــــــي إن إنت حُضنك كان عنواني *
*أنهض وأفوق وأرجع بشوق وبعد خزيي وعاري ترفع راسي فوق*
*أفضل معـــــــــاك ستري في حمـــــــــــاك *
*وبعد ظُلمة قلبـــــــــــي*
*يُدخللي الشــــــــــــروق *

*+++*

*لما الأنين يبتدي يملاانــــــــي وهموم وخوف مالي كيانــــي *
*إيدك بتنزع كسرتي منــــــــــــــــــــي وتداوي كل جروح في ثوانـــي *
*ما انت الطبيـــــب*
*وانت الحبــــــــيب *
*لو كله سابني وكله باع انت القريب *
*قلبك كبيــــــــــــــر خيرك كتيــــــــر *
*واسرني فيك *
*يا إلهي بالحب العجيــــــــــــــــب*

*+++*

*يا أوفي قلب يحبنـــــي ويخاف عليـــــًّــــــــــا *
*إيديك يارب أحن إيد تمسك إيديــــــــــــــــــــا *
*في وسط عتمة الحياه انت الي ليـــــــــــــــا*

*+++*

*لتحميل الترنيمه MP3*
*إضغط هنـــــــــــا*​


----------



## caro/كارو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*

روعه جدااااااااااااااا و الصوره تحفه شكرا لتعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*



caro/كارو قال:


> روعه جدااااااااااااااا و الصوره تحفه شكرا لتعبك ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*

روووووووعه يا ماريان 
مرسىىىى  على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*



kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا ماريان
> 
> مرسىىىى على الترنيمه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا وجارى التحميل​*


----------



## sosana (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا 

حكمت

امجد

على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*

الف شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ودايما فى جديد وننتظر المزيد


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*



الامير الحزين قال:


> الف شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ودايما فى جديد وننتظر المزيد


 *ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## yousteka (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*

مرسي كتير ليكي ياماريان

ترنيمة جامدة جدا والصورة بتاعتها كمان تحفة

مرسي لتعبك ياقمر .ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: +++((( كل أما أحس ان أنا وحدانــــــــى )))+++*



yousteka قال:


> مرسي كتير ليكي ياماريان
> 
> 
> ترنيمة جامدة جدا والصورة بتاعتها كمان تحفة
> ...




*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## yossef smr (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

